# Feeding Piranhas Polk



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i think thats how you spell it polf fellets is it good for them


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

is it white fillets?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You perhaps referring to "pollock?"
Or "Sole?"


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's a picture of a pollock...


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i think thats the one my daughters boy friend works at a meat packing place gets me fish from there just want to know if i can feed them kind does anyone feed them that not shere if it's white


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Basically without getting into detail
If it is a white meat-Ok to feed......
Red meat-Should be fed sparingly(sp)

A varied diet is always the best.....there is tons of info on this...just look around and see what other's have had good sucess with and make up your own mind or choice.......


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ What AK said... and then when it comes to white fillets, it's best to pick types that stay well together in the water.
I've found tilapia is about the best for this.
I can't remember what they were, but I've fed types that were more on the "flaky" side... they can get kinda messy in the water.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

sounds good guys thanks for the input you guys make this hobby great with all the input here


----------

